

Show HN: WDFAC – a simple DotA-inspired browser game made with Font Awesome - bryanbibat
http://datenshizero.github.io/wdfac/

======
fatbat
Is there a reason you chose not to specify what the game is on the page?

It took me awhile to figure out that it was a Rock Paper Scissors game. Only
after did I realize that was what RPS stood for. Then looked at GitHub where
the real description was.

~~~
bryanbibat
It's in the "Rules" part that shows up when you click "Start Game". I've also
expanded the RPS in the navbar to make it even more explicit.

